# Gewitterfliege Im Display



## htcerox (1. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,
seit gestern habe ich eine dieser kleinen Gewitter- oder Fruchtfliegen unter dem Display.
Ich habe bereits an Amazon geschrieben, wie es mit einem Autausch des Geräts aussieht, doch meinen die, selbst über den Hersteller muss ich mit 4-6 Wochen rechnen.
Es handelt sich um ein sony vaio vpc-eb1m1e .
Was meint ihr, soll ich versuchen das Display selbst zu öffnen, oder dieses Tierchen dort lassen wo es ist? 
Hat jemand von euch schonmal ein Notebookdisplay geöffnet

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Star_KillA (1. August 2010)

Ist die tot oder lebt die noch ? Ich hatte die Biester auch gestern auf dem Arm war  ganz schön nervig. Kannst doch mal versuchen den Laptop bei 40 C  zu backen, die Teile halten das aus und das Viech stirbt ^^


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (1. August 2010)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ist die tot oder lebt die noch ? Ich hatte die Biester auch gestern auf dem Arm war  ganz schön nervig. Kannst doch mal versuchen den Laptop bei 40 C  zu backen, die Teile halten das aus und das Viech stirbt ^^


Ob das was bringt?! Dann ist die Fliege tot, aber im Bildschirm ist sie ja dann immer noch.


----------



## Goldfinger (1. August 2010)

Draufdrücken... 
Nein, aber kannst du vlt. mit nem Fön oder kleinen Lüfter das Vieh rauspusten?


----------



## Star_KillA (1. August 2010)

Oder hast du einen großen Sauger  raussaugen ^^


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (1. August 2010)

Wenn du noch Garantie hast "*FINGER WEG*" und einschicken.

Und dann zum selber Öffnen: Wenn du das passende Werkzeug hast kannst Du es versuchen. Wenn Du Pech hast, brauchst du spezielles Werkzeug, um überhaupt das Gerät zu öffnen. Und ohne ist meist dann Gewalt nötig, was zu sichtbaren Macken oder anderen Defekte führen kann.

Ich würde versuchen den zu einen Händler in deiner nähe zu bringen und 10-15€uro dafür ausgeben das er das macht.


----------



## >ExX< (1. August 2010)

Hi, also ich zumindest mal nenNotebookDisplay ausgetauscht, wenn du das meinst.

Aber wenn man vorne den Plastikrahmen entfernt, muss man nur noch den Display herausschrauben.
Aber weiter kann man den Display nicht öffnen.
Aber das bringt nichts da das Tierchen ja in den Display reingekrochen ist.
Ich würde es einschicken


----------



## Rocksteak (1. August 2010)

Im Zweifel Notebook wenns aus ist irgendwo ins kühle stellen (wenn das Notebook aus ist), zb nachts raus, und dann eine Wärmequelle daneben. Ich vermute die Gewitterfliege ist durch die Wärme des Displays angezogen worden, warum soll sie also nicht wieder durch eine andere Wärmequelle weggelockt werden?


----------



## iRaptor (1. August 2010)

Ich denke aber mal das vieh ist tot, da bringt das auch nichts mehr. So lange wird das im Display jetzt auch nicht überleben.

Einschicken und gut ist. Selbst öffnen würde ich dir keinen fall empfehlen.

Lg



Rocksteak schrieb:


> Im Zweifel Notebook wenns aus ist irgendwo ins kühle stellen (wenn das Notebook aus ist), zb nachts raus, und dann eine Wärmequelle daneben. Ich vermute die Gewitterfliege ist durch die Wärme des Displays angezogen worden, warum soll sie also nicht wieder durch eine andere Wärmequelle weggelockt werden?


----------



## thecroatien (4. August 2010)

Hey,

wenn du Pech hast, fällt das bei deinem Hersteller unter 'höhere Gewalt'

Somit wäre dann nichts mit Austausch oder ähnlichem.

Kontaktiere erstmal deinen Hersteller, wenn er tauscht, dann losschicken, ansonsten mitleben oder versuche zu entfernen.

GRüße


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2010)

Ne Gewitterfliege im Display ist ja kein Produktfehler, das kommt auch häufig bei Monitoren vor - warum soll der Hersteller das reparieren/austauschen? ^^

An sich müßte das Vieh so oder langsam austrocknen und einfach runterfallen, weil es ja dann dünenr wird als lebendig, und dann verwesen. Vlt. wär es schon weg, bevor das Notebook beim Hersteller ankommt, und dann ist die ganze Aktion - selbst wenn der Hersteller das doch als "Garantie"-Leistung macht - völlig umsonst, und damit meine ich nicht "kostenlos"


----------

